# How to install a hosting panel like kloxo in FreeBSD



## nishan (Mar 25, 2014)

I am running successfully FreeBSD 9.1 64 bit. I installed named99, apache24, exim, mysql and pureftpd. All is running smoothly, no problems. I do not book domains, but I plan to provide hosting space to my members. But my problem is that I want to install a hosting control panel (not server control panel like webmin or usermin) like kloxo. I tried various others but no success.

I have so far tried ispconfig, ehcp, zpanelcp, webcp,  syscp they all are either not supported or I could not install them.
Can you suggest the best possible way to install a hosting control which allow my users to:

 add sub domains
 use email (create/read/delete)
 see web stats
 add/delete FTP users
 allow update of zone file
 create/delete MySQL users
with their own hosted domain. Say if @userxyz has hosted http://www.userxyz.com with me, after login she/he should be able to change settings for the hosting space allowed to http://www.userxyz.com domain only. S/he must not be able to interact with other system at all.

Thank you all.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 7, 2014)

Greetings,
 A quick search on the FreeBSD ports search page (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=hosting&stype=all) turned up quite a few options. Also worth noting; the ports sections DNS http://www.freebsd.org/ports/dns.html, Mail http://www.freebsd.org/ports/mail.html, NET http://www.freebsd.org/ports/net.html, and possibly Sysutils http://www.freebsd.org/ports/sysutils.html, may provide some other solutions. I can remember seeing at least 7 possible solutions related to your needs. I think I also saw a couple in WWW http://www.freebsd.org/ports/www.html.

--Chris


----------

